# Marcelo Cazado



## mcazado

Hi all,

I would like to know if you guys could help me out translating my name "Marcelo Cazado" into Japanese.

I have tried some translation web pages but got different answers on that.

Many Thanks,

Marcelo


----------



## fitter.happier

I'd say 

マルセロ・カザード

but let's wait for a native's opinion


----------



## Flaminius

Which syllable in "Cazado" gets the accent?  カザード implies that it is on the penultimate.  If it is on the antepenultimate (third from the last; "ca"), I'd transcribe your family name; カザド.


----------



## notnotchris

Also we need to know if the z in your name is pronounced as an s or a z


----------



## Captain Haddock

I know very little Portuguese, but those de-emphasized o's usually have more of an "u" sound, don't they? Maybe マルセール・カザード would work. 

If I'm not mistaken, the accent goes on the second-last syllable in both names. Also, the Brazilian-Portuguese r is often more like the ハ sound in Japanese.

Are you able to write out your name in the phonetic alphabet?


----------



## Aoyama

But, is it a _transcription_ or a _translation_ required here ?
マル*セ*ロ・カザド is a good guess for the _transcription_ , though is Marcelo pronounced the Italian way (Mar *che *lo) ?
Our friend may also think about having is name written in Kanjis (ateji) ...


----------



## Captain Haddock

What do you mean? You can't translate a foreign name unless it has an obvious meaning; you can only transcribe the sounds.


----------



## fitter.happier

Captain Haddock said:


> What do you mean? You can't translate a foreign name unless it has an obvious meaning; you can only transcribe the sounds.



Actually, it's possible if you use ateji (i.e. kanji used phonetically).

For instance, "Italy" was formerly transcribed as 伊太利 (i-ta-ri), though イタリア　is now much more common.

Anyway... katakana is preferred over kanji when transcribing a foreign name in Japanese.


----------



## Aoyama

> Actually, it's possible if you use ateji (i.e. kanji used phonetically).


Not only is it possible but very frequent.
Of course, this "translation" is for fun and one may try either to "translate" his/her name (if the name has a meaning in the first place), or more often try to phonetically match the name and thus give it another meaning.
For example, Cazado may mean "married" (?) in Portuguese. It could be translated in kanji.
In the case of 伊太利, it is influenced by Chinese. Names of countries or famous cities all have kanji writings.


----------



## mcazado

Aoyama said:


> But, is it a _transcription_ or a _translation_ required here ?
> マル*セ*ロ・カザド is a good guess for the _transcription_ , though is Marcelo pronounced the Italian way (Mar *che *lo) ?
> Our friend may also think about having is name written in Kanjis (ateji) ...


 
In fact Marcelo pronounced the Italian way (Mar *che *lo) is a bit different from the Brazilian Portuguese way which is (Mar se lo).

Thanks


----------



## mcazado

Aoyama said:


> But, is it a _transcription_ or a _translation_ required here ?
> マル*セ*ロ・カザド is a good guess for the _transcription_ , though is Marcelo pronounced the Italian way (Mar *che *lo) ?
> Our friend may also think about having is name written in Kanjis (ateji) ...


 
How would it be in Kanji? Thanks


----------



## fitter.happier

We still don't know whether the Z in _Cazado _sounds more like an S (as in_ *s*pin_) or a Z (as in _ro*s*e_)... which is important for us to know (it'll help us understand whether to use ザ or サ). Also, as notnotchrist pointed out, we need to know where the stress is


----------



## mcazado

Z sounds like a Z itself not an S. 

Also for both names the accent is on the penultimate syllable.

Cheers!


----------



## fitter.happier

Alright =) Then if I'm not mistaken, your name is* マルセロ・カザード* in katakana.

I was unsure about the first name transcription, マルセーロ or マルセロ that is. I googled them both, and both of them seem to be acceptable, although the latter is more common.

As for ateji, I just know a few so I'm totally unfamiliar with them. =)


----------



## notnotchris

Ateji is using kanji that sound somewhat like your name. Works better for some than others; for your name not quite so well.

丸世路　可座度

Another way to have fun with ateji (they're just for fun, really; you should use katakana for anything formal) is to play with the meanings of kanji. I once had an inkan (name stamp) made with my last name Bishop like this

蜂店

(bee shop... har har har)


----------



## Uebersetzer

If one wants the name sound like Portuguese the solution would be:
マルセール・カザードゥ
Because the ーshows the accent and final "o" is always pronounced as "u".

Valeu Marcelo!


----------

